# ZHP times (quarter mile and 0-60) ?



## Justin (Jul 17, 2003)

Anybody tested thier ZHP for quarter mile and 0-60 times? If so, what mods have you done, and what times did you post?


----------



## savjam (May 12, 2003)

Justin said:


> Anybody tested thier ZHP for quarter mile and 0-60 times? If so, what mods have you done, and what times did you post?


I have not seen any professional test reports. However, BMW claims a .5 second reduction in 0-60 mph time compared to the 330i. BMW lists 6.4 sec 0-60 for 330i manual, so figure 5.9 sec ZHP. However, these times are typical BMW conservative because all reviews that I have read,.i.e., Car&Driver, Road&Track has listed 330i manual 0-60 times between 5.9 and 6.4 sec (most are below BMW 6.4 sec spec) and 1/4 mile times between 14.4 and 14.9 sec.

So a good estimate for the ZHP manual would be 5.4 - 5.9 secs 0-60 and 13.9 - 14.4 sec 1/4 miles.

References 
- C&D 02/2002; 0 - 60/1/4 mile = 6.4 sec/14.9 sec (330i)
- C&D 07/2002; 0 - 60/1/4 mile = 5.9 sec/14.4 sec (330Ci)
- R&T 07/2002; 0 - 60/1/4 mile = 6.1 sec/14.7 sec (330i)
- R&T ??/?????; 0 - 60/1/4 mile = 6.2 sec/14.8 sec (330Ci)


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

if you look at the automobile mag review that i posted earlier today, they indicate a 6-second 0-60 time, which is actually slower than bmw's official number. :dunno:


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2003)

dusterbuster said:


> if you look at the automobile mag review that i posted earlier today, they indicate a 6-second 0-60 time, which is actually slower than bmw's official number. :dunno:


They didn't test it, they used the # BMW provided back when they first showed the car off at auto shows.


----------



## savjam (May 12, 2003)

dusterbuster said:


> if you look at the automobile mag review that i posted earlier today, they indicate a 6-second 0-60 time, which is actually slower than bmw's official number. :dunno:


A 6-second 0-60 time is probably within the expected performance variation because of the following reasons. The times are highly dependent on a. driver skill, b. atmospheric conditions, and to a lesser extent, c. car-to-car engine performance variations, d. tires and e. road surface type and condition. These factors explain the .5 second time differences obtained from different professional road tests (see previous post).

savjam


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

savjam said:


> I have not seen any professional test reports. However, BMW claims a .5 second reduction in 0-60 mph time compared to the 330i. BMW lists 6.4 sec 0-60 for 330i manual, so figure 5.9 sec ZHP. However, these times are typical BMW conservative because all reviews that I have read,.i.e., Car&Driver, Road&Track has listed 330i manual 0-60 times between 5.9 and 6.4 sec (most are below BMW 6.4 sec spec) and 1/4 mile times between 14.4 and 14.9 sec.
> 
> So a good estimate for the ZHP manual would be 5.4 - 5.9 secs 0-60 and 13.9 - 14.4 sec 1/4 miles.
> 
> ...


Sadly, this means the new Subaru Forester 2.5XT still beats the ZHP 0-60 by .1 seconds. :yikes:

Not that acceleration is everything, of course.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Below is a duplicate of what I've said in an earlier post:

Although I don't have any solid proofs, and I'm taking a wild guess, the actual performance numbers should be very close to a Z4 3.0i 6sp (maybe a tick slower). They share the same 6sp transmission and gear ratios. The Z4 has a weight advantage of 287 lbs (3285 vs 2998), and the power gain on the ZHP (235 hp vs 225) and (222 lb-ft vs 214) should be close but still not enough to offset the weight difference. 

In the May issue of R/T, the Z4 was tested with 0-60 in 5.6 sec and 1/4 mile in 14.4 @ 95.7 mph.

Just for reference, the 330i SP numbers are 6.1 sec; 14.8 @ 95.0 mph.

And a '95 E36 M3 (w/3.0 engine) was doing 5.3 sec; 14.0 @ 100 mph. (3175 lbs, 240 hp and 225 lb-ft).

You draw your own conclusion.


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2003)

you rock MKH, thanks for the great info.


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*agreed. very logical...*



Justin said:


> you rock MKH, thanks for the great info.


 :guitar: 
Funny how these little numbers are still important - I just wanted to get into B5 S4 and E36 M3/4 territory (missed the boat: dot com and all)... With the way the new breed of super sedans are priced, I just couldn't justify it. Purchase price, insurance, maintenance, risk of incarceration, etc... 
What is even funnier is how fast the econo-racers (EVOs and WRXs) are... 
MKH - Your reviews are great! Picking up my TIAG ZHP in 2 weeks!!!

The pain!!!


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

r2saint said:


> Picking up my TIAG ZHP in 2 weeks!!!
> 
> The pain!!!


r2saint, i'm so jealous! we did our ED in June, and just thinking about it makes me want to do it all over again. the mrs. and i had a great time, as i'm sure you will too. it's well worth the wait! the real painful wait comes when you're waiting for the car to be delivered stateside, like i am.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

r2saint said:


> ...how fast the econo-racers (EVOs and WRXs) are...
> MKH - Your reviews are great! Picking up my TIAG ZHP in 2 weeks!!!
> 
> The pain!!!


Well, they aren't really "econo" any more. The WRX and XT are priced about the same as the 320i in Canada. For the money, I would buy the XT. Ok, I just brought a Forester (non-XT) a month ago. 

Ed


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*true...*



dusterbuster said:


> r2saint, i'm so jealous! we did our ED in June, and just thinking about it makes me want to do it all over again. the mrs. and i had a great time, as i'm sure you will too. it's well worth the wait! the real painful wait comes when you're waiting for the car to be delivered stateside, like i am.


Yeah - I'm sure waking up the first day back, I will feel like I dreamed it. Thanks!


----------

